# parlante de 2pulgadas. repuesto? o distribuidor por cantidad.



## eduardobomber (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola estoy buscando parlante de 2 pulgadas. Estos parlantes suelen venir en bafles para pc. Necesito saber quiÃƒÂƒÃ‚ÂƒÃƒÂ‚Ã‚Â©n los vende. Saludos


----------

